# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Comp. comunicazione lavori di ristrutturazione

## francy

Buongiorno! Devo compilare il modello per la detrazione del 36% per l'installazione  impianto di riscaldamento, nuovo impianto, senza opere edilizie(1^casa intestata a marito e moglie) e volevo chiedervi:
1) sulla domanda devo inserire solo i dati della moglie, dato che è lei che sosterrà tutte le spese, barrando solo la casella "proprietario"?
2) per i bolletini ICI pagati devo allegare solo quelli intestati alla moglie? O anche del marito? Il 2007 e 2008  hanno pagato solo l'ici per area fabbricabile,dato che l'ICI della 1^ abitazione non è più dovuta, devo allegarla ugualmente? 
3) dato che non sono lavori di ristrutturazione, sulla comunicazione non devo inserire l'inizio dei lavori e non devo barrare la comunicazione al'ASl, vero?   
Ringrazio in anticipo chi vorrà aiutarmi. Grazie!
Ciao.

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Nellambito della Risoluzione n.184/E 12 giugno 2002, l'Agenzia delle Entrate ha tenuto a precisare che il familiare convivente del possessore o detentore dellimmobile può essere ammesso a fruire della detrazione IRPEF, a condizione che:
1. sussista la situazione di convivenza sin dal momento in cui viene effettuata la comunicazione preventiva allinizio dei lavori al Centro Operativo di Pescara (cfr., al riguardo, anche la Risoluzione ministeriale n.136/E del 6 maggio 2002);
2. le spese risultino effettivamente a carico del familiare convivente già al momento dellavvio della procedura, coincidente con linvio della dichiarazione di inizio lavori allAmministrazione Finanziaria. 
Non è necessario allegare alla comunicazione le ricevute dell'ICI pagata, il contribuente può infatti provvedere ad inviare, unitamente al Modello di comunicazione, una dichiarazione sostitutiva di atto notorio, ai sensi del D.P.R. 445/2000 (esente da imposta di bollo), nella quale dichiara di essere in possesso della documentazione necessaria, fornendo la propria disponibilità ad esibirla su richiesta degli uffici finanziari. In particolare, nella sezione del Modello "DATI RELATIVI ALLA DOCUMENTAZIONE", il dichiarante dovrà comunque barrare le caselle corrispondenti ai documenti in suo possesso e, inoltre, dovrà manifestare la scelta (barrando le corrispondenti caselle) di allegare direttamente tutti i documenti richiesti, ovvero di rendere la dichiarazione sostitutiva di atto notorio (cosa che ovviamente consiglio) . 
Lobbligo di effettuare la comunicazine all'ASL non sussiste qualora, per lo specifico intervento effettuato, la normativa locale in materia edilizia non richieda nessun titolo urbanistico abilitativo dei lavori (Cfr. R.M. n. 325/E/2007). In tal caso, nella dichiarazione sostitutiva dellatto di notorietà il contribuente potrà evidenziare la data di inizio dei lavori ed attestare la circostanza che gli interventi di ristrutturazione edilizia posti in essere rientrano tra quelli agevolati dalla normativa fiscale, pur se i medesimi non necessitano di alcun titolo abilitativo, ai sensi della normativa edilizia locale vigente.

----------


## francy

> Nellambito della Risoluzione n.184/E 12 giugno 2002, l'Agenzia delle Entrate ha tenuto a precisare che il familiare convivente del possessore o detentore dellimmobile può essere ammesso a fruire della detrazione IRPEF, a condizione che:
> 1. sussista la situazione di convivenza sin dal momento in cui viene effettuata la comunicazione preventiva allinizio dei lavori al Centro Operativo di Pescara (cfr., al riguardo, anche la Risoluzione ministeriale n.136/E del 6 maggio 2002);
> 2. le spese risultino effettivamente a carico del familiare convivente già al momento dellavvio della procedura, coincidente con linvio della dichiarazione di inizio lavori allAmministrazione Finanziaria _Quindi devo barrare solo la casella proprietario e inserire solo i dati della moglie, dato che è lei che paga tutte le spese_.
> Non è necessario allegare alla comunicazione le ricevute dell'ICI pagata, il contribuente può infatti provvedere ad inviare, unitamente al Modello di comunicazione, una dichiarazione sostitutiva di atto notorio, ai sensi del D.P.R. 445/2000 (esente da imposta di bollo), nella quale dichiara di essere in possesso della documentazione necessaria, fornendo la propria disponibilità ad esibirla su richiesta degli uffici finanziari. In particolare, nella sezione del Modello "DATI RELATIVI ALLA DOCUMENTAZIONE", il dichiarante dovrà comunque barrare le caselle corrispondenti ai documenti in suo possesso e, inoltre, dovrà manifestare la scelta (barrando le corrispondenti caselle) di allegare direttamente tutti i documenti richiesti, ovvero di rendere la dichiarazione sostitutiva di atto notorio (cosa che ovviamente consiglio) . _Hai un modellino da passarmi?_  
> Lobbligo di effettuare la comunicazine all'ASL non sussiste qualora, per lo specifico intervento effettuato, la normativa locale in materia edilizia non richieda nessun titolo urbanistico abilitativo dei lavori (Cfr. R.M. n. 325/E/2007). In tal caso, nella dichiarazione sostitutiva dellatto di notorietà il contribuente potrà evidenziare la data di inizio dei lavori ed attestare la circostanza che gli interventi di ristrutturazione edilizia posti in essere rientrano tra quelli agevolati dalla normativa fiscale, pur se i medesimi non necessitano di alcun titolo abilitativo, ai sensi della normativa edilizia locale vigente.

  _Infine non devo barrare nessuna casella di comunicazione all'ASL, però il mio dubbio rimane per la data di inizio lavori, dato che non è ristrutturazione, ma solo l'installazione dell'impianto di riscaldamento._ Ti ringrazio per la risposta!!!Ciao. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Ok ..andiamo per ordine.. 
"Quindi devo barrare solo la casella proprietario e inserire solo i dati della moglie, dato che è lei che paga tutte le spese." 
Esatto, essendo Lei il contribuente che si accolla le spese sarà Lei che potrà usufruire della detrazione e sarà il Suo il nominativo da comunicare all'Agenzia. Attenzione che le fatture siano intestate a Lei. 
"Hai un modellino da passarmi? " 
Ecco qui: 
Oggetto: Dichiarazione sostitutiva di atto notorio resa ai sensi della Circolare del Ministero delle Finanze e dei Lavori Pubblici 11 maggio 1998, n. 121/E.
Il sottoscritto......................................  ..................................................  ....................................
Nato a ................il............  ...........................
Residente in ................................... Via/Piazza.........................................  .......................
n. .................. C.A.P ................................C.F.............  ................................................  .........
Committente dei lavori eseguiti presso lunità immobiliare sita a...........................................  ..
Via/Piazza.......................................  ..................................n..............  ..............C.A.P......
Dichiara di essere in possesso di tutta la documentazione necessaria per accedere alle agevolazioni di cui allart. 1 della L. 27 dicembre 1997, n. 449 e relative disposizioni di attuazione e di essere pronto ad esibirla o trasmetterla a richiesta degli uffici finanziari.
Data .................................... Firma .............................. 
"Infine non devo barrare nessuna casella di comunicazione all'ASL, però il mio dubbio rimane per la data di inizio lavori, dato che non è ristrutturazione, ma solo l'installazione dell'impianto di riscaldamento." 
Fatti fare una dichiarazione dall'Impresa che indichi la data in cui hanno iniziato i lavori. 
Saluti.

----------


## francy

Fatti fare una dichiarazione dall'Impresa che indichi la data in cui hanno iniziato i lavori. 
Ciao! Scusa ma questa dichiarazione che mi deve fare l'impresa &#232; obbligatoria? Non &#232; un'impresa edilizia, ma &#232; un negozio di ferramenta, termocamini e caldaie che deve installare l'impianto di riscaldamento!
Quindi la data in cui avranno inizio i lavori, la devo inserire, anche se non sono lavori di ristrutturazione, non barrando la casella dell'ASL? 
Consigliami!!
Ciao! :Frown:

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

La raccomandata è prevista nei casi di cui all'art. 99 del D. Lgs. 81/2008 (Testo Unico sulla sicurezza), in particolare:
- cantieri in cui è prevista la presenza di più imprese, anche non contemporanea;
- cantieri che, inizialmente non soggetti all'obbligo di notifica, ricadono in tale obbligo per effetto di varianti sopravvenute in corso d'opera (es. affidamento successivo di parte dei lavori ad altra impresa);
- cantieri in cui opera un'unica impresa la cui entità presunta di lavoro non sia inferiore a duecento uomini-giorno.
Resta inteso che, per i cantieri che non ricadono nei casi citati e quindi non soggetti all'obbligo di notifica preliminare, l'invio della raccomandata non è previsto. Nel Tuo caso quindi niente raccomandata all'ASL......la dichiarazione di chi installa è bene che Tu te la faccia rilasciare comunque

----------


## dott.mamo

avete un fac-simile della raccomandata da inviare all'ASL?

----------


## gene.multi

non credo che ci sia bisogno di allegare una dichiarazione barrando la casella sul possesso della socumentazione. 
di seguito dei fac-simile per la comunicazione all'asl e per quella che deve fare l'impresa, nel caso ci sia l'obbligo di invio all'asl: 
Oggetto: Comunicazione ai sensi del Decreto 18 febbraio 1998, n. 41, art. 1, 1° comma, lett. b) per la detrazione di cui allart. 1
della L. 27 dicembre 1997, n. 449
Spett.le Azienda sanitaria locale ................................
Via/Piazza ..................................................  ...........
C.A.P. ....................Città.................  .......................
DATI COMMITTENTE
Cognome ..............................................  ........ Nome.........................................  ..........................
Residente in ......................Via/Piazza ..............................................  ....... n. ..C.A.P..................................
C.F. .............................................  .................... C.F. del condominio o società..........................................  .........
DATI DEL CANTIERE
Via/Piazza ..................................................  ................... n. ............. Città ..................................................  ................
NATURA DELLOPERA
..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................  ....................
IMPRESA ESECUTRICE DEI LAVORI
Impresa o societàC.F./PartitaVA.........................................  ......................................
DATA DI INIZIO DEI LAVORI ..................................................  .................. 
Si allega la dichiarazione di assunzione di responsabilità rilasciata dallimpresa esecutrice dei lavori.
Ai sensi del D.Lgs. n.196/2003 il sottoscritto dichiara di essere informato sul fatto che i dati personali contenuti nella presente saranno utilizzati solo ai fini indicati nellart. 1 della legge n.449/1997 e nelle disposizioni di attuazione e di poter conoscere, aggiornare, cancellare i propri dati o opporsi al loro utilizzo in violazione di legge. 
Data ............................ Firma .......................................     
Oggetto: Dichiarazione dellimpresa esecutrice delle opere ai sensi della Circolare del Ministero delle Finanze e dei Lavori Pubblici 24 febbraio 1998, n. 57/E 
Il sottoscritto ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
Legale rappresentante dellimpresa con sede in Via/Piazza..........................n........  ........................
C.A.P.............Telefono .............................................  ................................................. 
Dichiara sotto la propria responsabilità di adempiere a tutti gli obblighi imposti dalla normativa vigente in materia di sicurezza e salute dei lavoratori nellesecuzione dei lavori sullunità immobiliare sita in ..........................
Via /Piazza ..................................................  ..................................... n. ............................ 
Dichiara inoltre di adempiere agli obblighi contributivi nei confronti dei propri dipendenti utilizzati nellesecuzione dei lavori.
Ai sensi del D.Lgs. n.196/2003 il sottoscritto dichiara di essere informato sul fatto che i dati personali contenuti nella presente saranno utilizzati solo ai fini indicati nellart. 1 della L. 27 dicembre 1997, n. 449 e nelle disposizioni di attuazione e di poter conoscere, aggiornare, cancellare i propri dati o opporsi al loro utilizzo in violazione di legge.  
Data ............................. Firma ................................

----------


## dott.mamo

la dichiarazione per scrupolo la allego lo stesso 
grazie per gli altri due fac-simile  :Smile:

----------


## francy

Salve, secondo voi, la ditta installatrice dell'impianto di riscaldamento, quando rilascerà la fattura dovrà distinguere il costo della manodopera, sia con o senza dipendenti? Avevo letto, che tale distinzione non era necessaria nel caso di richista della sola IVA agevolata (10%), o sbaglio???.Ringrazio anticipatamente, chi vorrà aiutarmi! 
Ciao

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Per la sola agevolazione IVA 10% non c'è più l'obbligo di indicare in fattura la manodopera. Tuttavia nella compilazione della fattura tieni contto della questione "beni significativi"....

----------


## francy

Scusami, perchè devo tener conto dei beni significativi???

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Perchè l'IVA al 10% la calcoli su tutto il corrispettivo della fattura solo se il valore dei beni significativi è inferiore a quello della manodopera. Altrimenti, nel caso opposto, corrispettivo beni significativi superiore a quello della manodopera, l'agevolazione si limita ad una somma pari a quella della manodopera stessa...esempio: 
beni significativi 60 
manodopera 40 
agevolazione: sulla manodopera IVA 10%
su 40 relativi ai beni significativi IVA 10%
sui rimanenti 20 di beni significativi IVA 20% 
attenzione che il rapporto contrattuale non deve essere di mera fornitura ma di appalto.....

----------


## francy

Ciao, scusami! "Per la sola agevolazione IVA 10% non c'è più l'obbligo di indicare in fattura la manodopera", intendi solo per manutenzione ordinaria e straordinaria? Per i beni significativi, và distinta? Ciao e grazie !! :Smile:

----------


## tributario@cce.to.it

Se vuoi solo godere dell'agevolazione IVA, e non del 36%, la fattura, al di là dell'indicazione dei beni significativi e del conseguente, eventuale, calcolo, non deve più riportare l'indicazione della manodopera.

----------

